# Heavy Duty Pfs



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I saw the handle for this in the scrap bin at work and immediately knew what to do with it. Went to the hardware store and found the eye bolt i wanted, lopped off the top of it, did a bit of grinding, polishing and shining and assembled. Its small, about 4" tall and 1.5" wide, but heavy.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm not a "PFS guy" but that's awesome!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

thats great, a new idea is cooking in my mind, thanks Gopher


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

DEFINITELY NOT IN YOUR CARRY-ON ...









But pretty cool!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

_Nice work Gopher!! Indestructable!_


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I would probably be more dangerous with it if I ran out of ammo!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

That's really cool looking, it must have a nice heft


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice one, great looking ss.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

_*Metallica *_







_*!!!*_


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Im your PFS guy, I love it!







Good job!


----------



## BIG PAPA (Nov 15, 2011)

it's got a flair of 'steampunk' to it......love it.
what size eye bolt did you use?


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

it must out last the owner .. nice one


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Wow that's awesome!


----------



## lightleak (Jan 30, 2012)

Cool! Is the handle hollow, so you can store things inside?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks cool!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

The eye bolt is 1/2" threads, the eye is about 1.75" wide. The bolt goes right through the handle so the handle is not hollow for storage.


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

Very cool! Industrial PFS!









-Restita (sent via Android HTC Sensation on Tapatalk)


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

The Gopher said:


> I saw the handle for this in the scrap bin at work and immediately knew what to do with it. Went to the hardware store and found the eye bolt i wanted, lopped off the top of it, did a bit of grinding, polishing and shining and assembled. Its small, about 4" tall and 1.5" wide, but heavy.


What is that fork from?


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

it is a forged eye bolt with the top cut off.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

The Gopher said:


> it is a forged eye bolt with the top cut off.


thank you for the info, and now what is the handle/body of? Sorry for the questions, I really like this concept and would like to try and find parts similar to this if you dont mind


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

JLS:Survival said:


> it is a forged eye bolt with the top cut off.


thank you for the info, and now what is the handle/body of? Sorry for the questions, I really like this concept and would like to try and find parts similar to this if you dont mind
[/quote]you can find all the parts for this in any plumbing section of a hardware store, in fact when i walk around hardware stores the mind runs wild with all the possibilities


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

newconvert said:


> thats great, a new idea is cooking in my mind, thanks Gopher


whats the idea


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

you won't be able to find this handle in a hardware store, it is 1.25" diameter aluminum rod with a 1/2" hole through the center. The 1/2" bolt fits snug through the hole with no play. Any pipe could be used but the bolt will not fit snug unless you use some bushings or something.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

thats so cool, love the industrial look it has


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

The Gopher said:


> you won't be able to find this handle in a hardware store, it is 1.25" diameter aluminum rod with a 1/2" hole through the center. The 1/2" bolt fits snug through the hole with no play. Any pipe could be used but the bolt will not fit snug unless you use some bushings or something.


well it would just be a beginning, a humble copy of yours, its pretty clear your handle is quite a bit nicer than say a piece of emt, or galvanized pipe, yours is unique and will remain so, and i do love the looks


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah i got lucky on finding that handle, someone was practicing that stipling pattern in the lathe and it must not have turned out how they wanted...all the better for me


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Ingeniosa!


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Cool slingshot, definitely unique - Ilike it!!

Regards
Torsten


----------

